# Disassembling Mag solitaire



## jbev (Jun 21, 2005)

How does one get the Solitaire switch assembly out and how does the reflector get removed as well? Without breaking it… I’ve been trying to figure this out for a day now and the people I work with are starting I’m more nuts than usual. I’ve tried searching but I’m coming up short.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 21, 2005)

Have you taken apart a mini-Mag? It's pretty much the same process:

1. take the head off
2. using a needle or a thin blade, pry the plastic top off. work slow and pry around the top.
3. once the top is off, the lower section (where the contacts are) slides down the battery tube.

The reflector has little "legs" (tabs) that keep it in locked in place. Using a needle or a metal pick, bend (more likely, break) the tabs and the reflector comes out.


----------



## Turbo_E (Jun 21, 2005)

the switch simply pops out the top, just pull (after unscrewing the head.


----------



## Turbo_E (Jun 21, 2005)

BTW tiny parts have a way of falling out. have a clean work area.


----------



## jbev (Jun 22, 2005)

The problem is that the solitaire does not have that top section, at least not that I can see. If you look in the picture it looks like it goes in from the bottom…


----------



## chimo (Jun 22, 2005)

Go to the [email protected] site, click the Flashlights link at the top, click Anatomy, use the pulldown on View Specs on the Solitaire and you will see a blowup of the Solitaire components. Your part seems non-standard.

Paul


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2005)

The top section is recessed and leveled with the metal body. Insert the tip of the needle between the metal lip and the round plastic top, and push up. I usually push up from a couple of places to extract the top straight up.

Chimo, the switch is standard. It looks weird on Maglite's site 'cuz the two parts of the switch are shown assembled together.


----------



## chimo (Jun 22, 2005)

I checked my Solitaires when I got home. Looks like Mag changed their design. The old ones had a small notch in the top that you could use a small screwdriver to pry off the top cap - the new ones don't. 

However, it's still easy to get off. Straighten out a paperclip and use it to push into one of the little holes from the battery compartment side. The top cap will pop off.









Paul


----------

